# Long over-due progress on my new loft!



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I could not locate my old post so I am going to post of a few of the old pictures as well to show how I went about building my first loft. (trial and error the whole time!).
I am attaching an outdoor aviary to the outside as well right in front there, to the right of the outside door. There will be a little latching window they can come and go from.

I have 4 birds. 
1 rescued feral, 1 rescued King, and 2 others I do not know what they are.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You are planning for the future, are you not....... Dave


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

And here are some pictures of my birdies!
And for the future....Not really, I do not want to let my birds breed, but if I find pigeons that need homes along the way, I will have the room for them =)


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

You are either crazy, or looking to get a better caliber of birds in the future. 
why would you mess with Feral's? with a beautiful loft like that! 
i would suggest, and it is just my opinion you go to the best local breeder of the variety you want to breed and go from there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

oh brummie you miss the whole point of this forum dont you


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Lol the feral was what got my into pigeons in the first place. I found him with a broken leg and badly torn up feathers to where he could not fly. After that, I got more birds that needed homes. I king and another white bird of somesort with a very old broken wing injury. I guess crazy is a good word for it  But I love giving animals who need homes great homes. I don't see a need to add to the population when there are birds out there in shelters.  but that's just my opinion.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like you might have a couple birmingham rollers there?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> oh brummie you miss the whole point of this forum dont you


LOL...No, brummie doesn't get it at all.

Nice loft, by the way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

yes I agree looks like your loft has got it going on ,all it needs now is some poo and feathers to make it look a little more homey lol


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

OH! This is just a rescue sight. Oh, Bugger off, all of us started with ferals.
BUT if i took in all the Feral's that needed a home, all i would have is Ferals.
Do you not agree? if you only have one or two ferals, that you have rescued, than you are FAILING. I could easily fill my loft with wild pigeons as we called them in the U.K. in a matter of months. From what i gather, this sight is overly sensitive to the "Feral" pigeon. Trust me, IF you were doing your job, as you say you are, EVERYONE would have a loft full of nothing but "Ferals".
I Know if i wanted to save them, as you say you do, i could not have enough room for all i could find, that need help. GET REAL!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

brummie a few ferals in the loft doesnt mean you have to go off the deep end like that , not all people are geared toward racing and purebreds like you seem to be , you need to let people have what they want without getting all crazy on us


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Lakota. Brummie, as BIG a Brit, as he is , is correct, I worked for the "Trailside Museum" as a kid, ONE of the first rehab facilities in this part of my State. I took as many Ferals, that needed care as i could, besides the 1 or 2 dozen i took from nests, i had in my yard, 40 pigeons that were ferals.MOST from Trail side. So, do not use "oh" i have a feral or two to tell me how much you care about" Ferals". Dave


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Brummie .. Wake Up And "Smell" The Site Rules ..*

We are pro-pigeon here, Brummie .. that means ALL pigeons and doves too. Stop with the disparaging posts and either get with the program here or get gone to some site that better suits your thoughts and feelings.

It DOES seem you understand the realities of some things about pigeon rescue .. BUT .. keep it nice here AND don't ASSume that there are people who don't take in ALL the ferals in their area .. I am one who does, and I get way more than 500 pigeons a year .. also many of those banded ones where the owners aren't quite up to standard. Let he who is without fault cast the first stone. 

Very nice job on the loft, Gimpie, and beautiful birds you have there!

Terry


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

SO, this is just a rehab site, not a Pigeon site? I could take in TOKEN Ferals and be a hero Here?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Gimpie you do what makes you happy, don't listen to any body but you. Thats a nice looking loft, i like the white birds best. I have homers a few of them could not find thier way home from accross the street, if i listen to Brummie i would get rid of them. But i like them.
Dave


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Lol wow people sure get defensive of there beliefs....is it not the same as taking in a shelter mutt vs. pure bred dogs... I do not want to show my birds...I do not want to race my birds...even if I had top of the line...thats not me...I am 20 years old who has much better things to do with my time. I just love animals. Making the unwanted happy makes me happy. They all have there own personality, who cares what they look like.

I am going to take what he said as some sort of compliment in disguise lol at least he thinks my loft is worthy of "better birds" =)


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

gimpie, it's a nice loft, and what anyone else says or feels about the birds that you put in it, shouldn't make you stir in your sleep.

I am pretty certain that the intent was, a compliment, as to say that with such a nice loft, it is worthy of the purebreed lifestyle, as well as whatever else you may have. 

It's kind of like putting $1800 worth of tires and rims on a little two door KIA...they are worthy of being on a BMW but if you get your satisfaction of having them on your KIA...then ROLL WITH IT bro!

Did I mention nice loft....?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

GimpieLover said:


> I could not locate my old post so I am going to post of a few of the old pictures as well to show how I went about building my first loft. (trial and error the whole time!).
> I am attaching an outdoor aviary to the outside as well right in front there, to the right of the outside door. There will be a little latching window they can come and go from.



I believe this is your original thread:http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/the-very-start-of-my-loft-28702.html

Your birds are just lovely and your coop is really coming along very nicely.





Brummie said:


> SO, this is just a rehab site, not a Pigeon site? I could take in TOKEN Ferals and be a hero Here?


Brummie, IF you take some time to look at this forum, you will see we are PIGEON forum, top notch.....a diverse group that enjoy every aspect of the pigeon sport, whether it be pets or racers, rehabbing our noble ferals or domestics...who cares??? The point IS we are a knowledgable bunch of professionals as well as beginners and have some of the best pigeon and bird rehabbers in the world, not to mention we have some top flyers in the industry, and top breeders.... BUT we help each other as well as learn from each other and WE LOVE our birds, all pigeons...and all pigeons are part of God's creation.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WOW! How'd I miss all the hoopla!! My brain must be froze.
That loft is LOVELY and you put in it what you WANT to put in it. You think the birds care about how it looks? 
Some people...........


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Brummie said:


> You are either crazy, or looking to get a better caliber of birds in the future.
> why would you mess with Feral's? with a beautiful loft like that!
> i would suggest, and it is just my opinion you go to the best local breeder of the variety you want to breed and go from there.


Ya know, some people aren't snobs. And some people care about ALL animals. And like to have a place where they can take in rescues. I built my loft for the rescues I have, and it started by bringing 6 baby ferrals home to hand raise after the porch they were living in the eves of, was torn down. Since that time, I have taken in different rescues. In the mix are lost homers, a red saxon monk, a capuchine, a fan, two part fans, and a modena. All of which would probably have died without people in the world who care EQUALLY about all birds and animals. Not just what they deem worthy by their standards. When I hear from people like you, I thank God that there are people like GimpieLover in this world. What a sad place it would be if everyone only cared about what came with a pedigree!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Brummie said:


> SO, this is just a rehab site, not a Pigeon site? I could take in TOKEN Ferals and be a hero Here?


No, but you could change your attitude and be a lot easier to take.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

By the way Gimpie, your loft looks great. The birds are gonna love it. And there'll be room for more who need your help. Please keep us updated as you go along. We wanna see the birds in it.........................................................and the poop! LOL.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> Lakota. Brummie, as BIG a Brit, as he is , is correct, I worked for the "Trailside Museum" as a kid, ONE of the first rehab facilities in this part of my State. I took as many Ferals, that needed care as i could, besides the 1 or 2 dozen i took from nests, i had in my yard, 40 pigeons that were ferals.MOST from Trail side. So, do not use "oh" i have a feral or two to tell me how much you care about" Ferals". Dave


umm LuckyT what are you saying he is correct about  not sure what you are trying to say here ,you lost me on this one


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I guess things have changed Lokota, when i was a kid i would have had no place to sleep, for the sick, injured or ophaned, Ferals that were put in my direction. Carl,/ Brummie is an old and good friend, and it is just in my nature to defend him , right or wrong. BY him being a "Brit" it is VERY true, his accent is still Very clear, LOL! He was over last night, and i tried to get him to "rephrase" his post, but he is very stubborn. He is new to web sites much less to computers. Actually, even now, if i took all the Ferals people wanted me to take i would have 10 times the birds i have now. I do not know about other local laws, BUT here it is ILLEGAL, to release a feral back into the "wild" even if that is were it came from. Remember, both of us grew up not more than twenty miles from Chicago.Ferals, were a big part of his, and my childhood.
Been there done that time to move on, if i was a rehabber, at least around here there are MORE native/natural Species that i would direct my attention to, and still be BURIED, by the volume people wanted me to take. JMHO, Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Boy, here lately, seems no matter what the subject, there has to be an argument or one brewing about it.
What the heck is wrong with you people? If you don't want to take in ferals, that just fine, but don't be putting others down because they do because, frankly, it's none of your business. 
Why does there have to be this BIG rig-a-ma-roe about what someone else does, if they're not hurting you OR the animals? 
There's some out there that wouldn't give a homeless person a second thought. THANKFULLY, there's SOME that give a damn about them and do what they can to help them.
And don't go off on this, "well, they're human" crap. A living breathing creature in need is in need, regardless of whether it has skin, feathers or fur.......
Geez..........get off your high horses for pity's sake.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> I guess things have changed Lokota, when i was a kid i would have had no place to sleep, for the sick, injured or ophaned, Ferals that were put in my direction. Carl,/ Brummie is an old and good friend, and it is just in my nature to defend him , right or wrong. BY him being a "Brit" it is VERY true, his accent is still Very clear, LOL! He was over last night, and i tried to get him to "rephrase" his post, but he is very stubborn. He is new to web sites much less to computers. Actually, even now, if i took all the Ferals people wanted me to take i would have 10 times the birds i have now. I do not know about other local laws, BUT here it is ILLEGAL, to release a feral back into the "wild" even if that is were it came from. Remember, both of us grew up not more than twenty miles from Chicago.Ferals, were a big part of his, and my childhood.
> Been there done that time to move on, if i was a rehabber, at least around here there are MORE native/natural Species that i would direct my attention to, and still be BURIED, by the volume people wanted me to take. JMHO, Dave


umm Dave that still makes no sense to me because all I was saying was let her have whatever birds she wants in her loft be they feral or otherwise ,why scrutinize her for what she had ..he made it sound like they were a waste of her time  ok whatever


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> Boy, here lately, seems no matter what the subject, there has to be an argument or one brewing about it.
> What the heck is wrong with you people? If you don't want to take in ferals, that just fine, but don't be putting others down because they do because, frankly, it's none of your business.
> Why does there have to be this BIG rig-a-ma-roe about what someone else does, if they're not hurting you OR the animals?
> There's some out there that wouldn't give a homeless person a second thought. THANKFULLY, there's SOME that give a damn about them and do what they can to help them.
> ...


yeah what she said


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Boy, here lately, seems no matter what the subject, there has to be an argument or one brewing about it.
> What the heck is wrong with you people? If you don't want to take in ferals, that just fine, but don't be putting others down because they do because, frankly, it's none of your business.
> Why does there have to be this BIG rig-a-ma-roe about what someone else does, if they're not hurting you OR the animals?
> There's some out there that wouldn't give a homeless person a second thought. THANKFULLY, there's SOME that give a damn about them and do what they can to help them.
> ...


DITTO!!!!!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Renee, no high horses here, i think "I" made it fairly clear, in fairly well written thoughts, i have no problem with Ferals, it is just that there are so many other Species of truly native, truly wild birds/animals out there that need a hand. You know, for people to be so sensitive about "feral" pigeons, it is weird to me there is such a disgust for B.O.P, that are native, and have been here LONG before white man. But talk bad a about a common, and LOOK out! I love all living things, BUT my priorities are the ones that are here naturally. I am sure i will catch hell about this post! LOL! Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> Renee, no high horses here, i think "I" made it fairly clear, in fairly well written thoughts, i have no problem with Ferals, it is just that there are so many other Species of truly native, truly wild birds/animals out there that need a hand. You know, for people to be so sensitive about "feral" pigeons, it is weird to me there is such a disgust for B.O.P, that are native, and have been here LONG before white man. But talk bad a about a common, and LOOK out! I love all living things, BUT my priorities are the ones that are here naturally. I am sure i will catch hell about this post! LOL! Dave


Don't believe Renees comment was directed at you. But toward all who talk disparagingly about any kind of bird or animal. They can like what they like, but should respect the feelings and likes of others. That's all.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I won't be discussing this any longer here. This is SUPPOSED to be a thread about a new loft and it got WAY off track and for that, I apologize for my role in it all...........
Outta here.............


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I also am sorry. Dave


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Now that we have that cleared up.... can we see some more pics of the loft?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! Yes. Please post more, i can not wait till i get some pics in my computer to show you my birds. NOT my lofts mind you, have you ever heard of Hillbilly heaven? LOL! Dave


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

*Gorgeous loft and birds!!!* Brooklyn (my crappy lowly feral who has his _own_ overly well-designed Taj MaLoft) and I wholeheartedly approve!



(My fancies give it a thumbs up too)


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Well, I didn't think that my loft would stir up so much commotion. I don't see how you can love a bird for there Phenotype only. But that's just me. 
My birds, That I love and will not "bugger off" about, are going into my Lovely "made for better birds loft" this weekend.
I think I will even name it Better Birds Loft! HA!  What do you think guys?
I think it's got a nice ring to it. 

And I only have 1 feral because that is all I have come across in my time. If I found/ was brought more ferals that needed homes, I would have a loft Full of Them! who knew one feral could set someone off so much. 

Anyways, as a nice subject changer....Does anyone have any color suggestions for the outside? 
The roof is brown.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gimpie,

Your thread got hijacked. Don't worry about it. You do what YOU want to do and as long as that is to the benefit of a bird or animal, then you're doing right. 

As to color, I, personally, like kind of a slate blue color, but it's your loft .. you make it whatever makes you happy. Better Birds Loft is a great name!

Terry


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Terry you are such a peace maker! you need a job in the government. 
GOOD JOB! Sorry. OFF topic, Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

GimpieLover said:


> Well, I didn't think that my loft would stir up so much commotion. I don't see how you can love a bird for there Phenotype only. But that's just me.
> My birds, That I love and will not "bugger off" about, are going into my Lovely "made for better birds loft" this weekend.
> I think I will even name it Better Birds Loft! HA!  What do you think guys?
> I think it's got a nice ring to it.
> ...


my vote is white, I like small buildings to be white, perhaps because I live in a colonial area. love the loft!...


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

I painted mine a color called "Old Cedar" by Glidden paint. It is a nice warm color . . if you like warm tones.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Awesome loft. Your pijies will think they're in Heaven! I was thinking blue too, like Terry said a nice slate blue would look really good. Looking forward to more pictures when they move in. Great job, it looks like a LOT of work!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What color were you thinking of doing it? Light colors reflect the heat somewhat, while darker colors absorb it. What do you think would be best? Love the name, by the way. You should keep it. LOL.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I like shades of green myself, it fits in well with wooded areas


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> I like shades of green myself, it fits in well with wooded areas


You've got a good point there. Nice when it blends in with the landscaping. However, you do want the pigeons to be able to see it. LOL. Just don't make the roof green!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I think i want to stick with lighter colors. What do you guys think about a lighter beige color, tanish, with white trim all around everything? I like the slate blue to. I am torn.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

In California? WHITE, JMHO LOL!  Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I think to each her/his own  do what pleases you and you wont go wrong


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

GimpieLover said:


> I think i want to stick with lighter colors. What do you guys think about a lighter beige color, tanish, with white trim all around everything? I like the slate blue to. I am torn.


I think that would look very nice, with the white trim. In the end, you have to paint it a color that you want to look at every day.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Many paint stores will sell small samples very inexpensively. Maybe you could buy the colors you like and try them to find out which one looks the best.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Now why didn't I think of that?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

My birds are in the loft! I still have to add in next boxes. I only have 1 mated pair who are in the kennel for now. I will move them when they are done with there fake egg they are on right now. Thats why there are a few branches in there for now. 
And the outdoor aviary still needs to be covered with chicken wire so I only let them out when I am there, for a few hours a day, then the door is shut. Hopefully that will get done today and I will leave the little door open all day. =) Were finishing all the siding today and hopefully starting to paint.
Will I need to remove the birds to paint the outside?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

The Aviary


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks good. Do you mean hardware cloth or chicken wire, for the aviary? I don't think you have to remove the birds to paint the outside of the loft. If you are using a latex paint, the fumes aren't so bad. Oil, much stronger. They sure seem to be enjoying the sunshine. Are you still going with the beige paint?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I was going to use chicken wire. I am leaving the chain link there as well for stability against coyotes and raccoons, and chicken wire to keep smaller things out. My funds are running out and an aviary as big with hardware cloth would be very expensive. Is chicken wire and a chain link combo not suitable enough? 
I close them in at night. They just have free roam during the day.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It looks great.
You will need to use 1/4 inch wire around that fenced in area to keep you birds safe. As it is, rodents and snakes can get right through. Raccoons can put their hand through the fencing and chicken wire too. I know you've done a lot of work and you're almost done with that modification.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

the birds sure look like they are enjoying their new digs


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*GimpieLover;*

No wonder you haven't been online for awhile, been busy building your loft...That BCC of yours likes to flirts with his own reflection ...You did all the work? You're a quite handy woman there...Good job...


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I would love to take all the credit, but my wonderful daddy helped me out a lot =)
Its tough work. More pictures to come this next weekend =)


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratulations! We just built our FlySpace....and felt pretty accomplished with just that. Good job!!!


----------

